# what color are ,,help ?



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

hello 
i have this racing homer and need help with color ! 
is it rubella


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i wanna say dilute, but i see what looks like bronzing in the wings to, so better wait for Becky to come on she'll be better to answer you..


----------



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

thank you horseart4u , 
We will wait for Becky . and the others


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

looks reduced...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would have thought Het Indigo check or dom opal.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I have no personal experience with Rubella, but looking at the photos online, these could very well be rubella. On the other hand, they could also be dominant opal or indigo or even maybe [unlikely] recessive opal. 

If you cannot get an answer from the original breeder of the birds, or at least a reliable family tree, test mating is the only real way to figure out what these birds are.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They don't look rubella to me. Looks like opal. Dominant or recessive, sometimes they can look similar. Both are in racers. My vote is recessive opal.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

recessive opal. my friend jim has a couple and it looks bronze but its not.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They don't look rubella to me. Looks like opal. Dominant or recessive, sometimes they can look similar. Both are in racers. My vote is recessive opal.


They do look similar to the first two birds on the right on Rons page

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/reducedblu.html

I guess like Rudolph said, It could be Rubella, Opal Or Indigo so test mating really is the only way to know with this one.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Note the dark lacing on rubellas. Cocks should have very light tails but he never said what sex it is.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

alazmi said:


> hello
> i have this racing homer and need help with color !
> is it rubella


*Hi Alazmi, When I look at the second photo I see a reduced red check and the second birds is a reduced blue check. Look at the tails of these two birds and you will see that the reduced red check has an ash color tail. While the second bird's tail has a darker tail bar. I would say that the reduced red check is the cock and the reduced blue check is the hen. Did you raise these birds and if you did was one of the parents a red check. *GEORGE


----------



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

*more pics*

hi again
thank you all
the tow pigeons are males ,there parents bluecheck
this more pics


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi Alazmi, When I look at the second photo I see a reduced red check and the second birds is a reduced blue check. Look at the tails of these two birds and you will see that the reduced red check has an ash color tail. While the second bird's tail has a darker tail bar. I would say that the reduced red check is the cock and the reduced blue check is the hen. Did you raise these birds and if you did was one of the parents a red check. *GEORGE


You say these birds ARE reduced, Are you certain?
There cannot be a red check if they came from blue checks

Goerge - Modifiers like opal and indigo will smudge up a blue birds tail making it look ash but these birds are not ash red.

If they came from two blue checks that showed no bronzing then you would think this was more likely recessive opal- Have you got a pic of the parents as Indigo and dom opal would be visible in them if they carry it, 
Also the only way you would get reduced or rubella babies off two birds that do not show the gene is if the cock bird carried it and passed it onto his hens. Are these birds cocks?
If we Use the Process of elimination we may get there.


----------



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello NZ Pigeon 

Yes the birds are cocks .
This pic for babies from the same parents 
And one of them seems to be the same color



I will put pictures of the parents tomorrw.









Thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The "red" one is probably cherry if it came from two blue parents. Cherry is an allele of recessive opal and makes blue birds look ash-red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

cherry is possible, although its not the only modifier that has this effect on a blue bird and it would mean both these parents carry both recessive opal and cherry, Seems unlikely. The bird does not look ash red to me to be honest. I think its just the lighting that has some confused


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

alazmi said:


> Hello NZ Pigeon
> 
> Yes the birds are cocks .
> This pic for babies from the same parents
> ...


If one of the parents looks the same then I guess we are back to square one with the guessing. Could be a dominant or recessive gene


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> cherry is possible, although its not the only modifier that has this effect on a blue bird and it would mean both these parents carry both recessive opal and cherry, Seems unlikely. The bird does not look ash red to me to be honest. I think its just the lighting that has some confused


The other may not be recessive opal afterall. Could be reduced. Some better pictures would help. Of course the ash-redish looking bird, there's only one picture of it to go off of.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The other may not be recessive opal afterall. Could be reduced. Some better pictures would help. Of course the ash-redish looking bird, there's only one picture of it to go off of.


Yeah, I did not think it was recessive opal, What I am saying is based on the possibility that the parents are both standard blue checks we would be working with a recessive gene. That would limit the possibilities of what they could be. Because they are cockbirds ( based on the possibility that both parents are standard blue checks ) we could *rule out* any *sex linked recessive *genes. ie reduced and rubella


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I missed that part about the cockbirds. Recessive opal is about the only option here then.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Or Cherry? But Becky from what the Op'er has said one of the parents may actually have some bronzing so if its the hen then it could still be a sex linked recessive gene.

Or it could be Indigo or Dom opal if either parents have bronzing.

Lets wait and see the pics of parents then we can hopefully rule some things out


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Or Cherry? But Becky from what the Op'er has said one of the parents may actually have some bronzing so if its the hen then it could still be a sex linked recessive gene.
> 
> Or it could be Indigo or Dom opal if either parents have bronzing.
> 
> Lets wait and see the pics of parents then we can hopefully rule some things out


Could be. I'm waiting for pics. And yes I forgot cherry.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I thought the tail washed out more on opals?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> I thought the tail washed out more on opals?


Opals vary a lot


----------



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

hi all
this is the parents pics









the male












the female


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

So Like I poited out earlier, If both parents are not showing any bronzing we are working with a recessive gene, As you have bred two cocks showing then we can also rule out any sex linked modifiers as to produce a recessive sex linked modifier the hen would have to be showing the bronze.

Therefore your bird is likely to be recessive opal or cherry, Like Rudolph has said, The only way to be sure is some test breeding but now that we have limited the possibilities my moneys on recessive opal.

This thread illustrates that even the best of the genetics nuts are not able to come on here and say a bird *IS* something.
But if we work together, ask the right questions to limit the possibilties we can work it out. Or atleast get close to working it out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree it is probably recessive opal, which can vary a lot too.


----------



## alazmi (Mar 7, 2012)

thank you 
Evan , Becky and all.



It's valuable information ,I have learned new things.
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No worries, I enjoyed this thread, There was enough info for us to make an informed guess on what they are.


----------

